# Orland Park, IL - Oliva Cigar Tasting - April 28, 2007



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Come meet and smoke an Oliva Cigar with Jose Oliva.

12:00 p.m. until 5:00 p.m.

Belicoso Cigar Lounge
15443 S 94th Ave
Orland Park, IL 60462
(708) 226-9060


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

woohoo I shoudl be able to make this one. It's right at the end of school. Shoudl be a good time.

Anyone who hasnt been here should go ASAP. I go about once or twice a week. The people there are great and the humidor is massive.


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

Schlep, if I fly in could you or Starsky pick me up at Midway around noon Sat.?


----------



## Schlep (Mar 25, 2007)

Sure we can. What Saturday are speaking of?


----------



## alanf (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm going to try to make this one. Does anyone in the Rockford area need a ride?


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Is anybody from cigar live still going to try and make this event?


----------



## Topper (Apr 9, 2007)

Starsky said:


> Is anybody from cigar live still going to try and make this event?


Hey Starsky, I talked to Schlep and told him I couldn't make it. I will make it for another one sometime. I know Mir likes to promote a lot.


----------



## Starsky (Mar 29, 2007)

Topper said:


> Hey Starsky, I talked to Schlep and told him I couldn't make it. I will make it for another one sometime. I know Mir likes to promote a lot.


You will be missed my friend!


----------



## CHRIS7891011 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'lll be there for sure.


----------

